# KCBS Certified Judging Class -Rochester, NY May 22nd



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jan 29, 2009)

FYI, we are having a judging class the day before the Roc City Rib Fest. For More info:

http://www.kcbs.us/classes.php?type=...=2009&month=05

http://www.roccityribfest.com

Feel free to PM,

Brian


----------

